# Horn Killer Has A New Look



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I got this gun last year and it put 3 good bucks on the wall for me and a couple more FL deer. I wanted to do something with the stock since Ive had it and just never decided to order a Mcmillan or HS stock for it so I took another road. I saw a thread on another forum on where he painted his synthetic stock and I planned on doing it and never did. So a buddy of mine and I was talking about it one day and he decided to try it out. Turned out pretty good, gonna experiment some more with a few other stocks with colors and texture, but for a new look on a budget its hard to beat.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

like that


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you did a very nice job on it.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I gota ask. How did ya do it? It looks good bro!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice job...If you are planning on doing some more experimenting, Krylon spray paint works great. You can go grab a handful of grass or leaves and make outlines on your stock. If done well, Krlyon spray paint looks as good as any finish. What kind of paint did you use to get the splatter effect? Looks badass.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice and alot cheaper than a mcmillan stock


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> What kind of paint did you use to get the splatter effect? Looks badass.


Good question, also any tip on technique(s) re splatter. Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## rob7 (Nov 19, 2011)

looks like you just flung paint on it in my opinion its looks nothing like Mcmillan


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...looks great Chase!!!! Make sure you show me when I come over next time brother!!!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

rob7 said:


> looks like you just flung paint on it in my opinion its looks nothing like Mcmillan


 did you read the original post ?


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I like that.:thumbsup:


What technique and type of paints did you use? Was that a wood or synthetic stock?


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very cool:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It was a plastic stock. The tan paint is Krylon. The black is called webbing which is made by Krylon I believe. The webbing had to order online. Spray with the tan then add the webbing which takes a little practice cause it comes out all crazy. The webbing adds a very nice texture as well. I'll take a couple pictures in the woods today in some natural light.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

rob7 said:


> looks like you just flung paint on it in my opinion its looks nothing like Mcmillan


Read before you type, it would prevent you from looking like an idiot again.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

The explination lies in the post count...


----------



## rob7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> The explination lies in the post count...


sooo post count equals.........what brains


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Was there anything special that you did to the synthetic stock to ensure the paint adhered well? I was thinking about doing something like this to one of mine, but I didn't want to have the paint flaking off later.

Smitty


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I just painted a synthetic stock for my wife. There is stuff called "adhesion promoter" that you can prep plastic with (after sanding with a gray scotchbrite pad and washing with dawn dish detergent to degrease of course) called Bulldog that my painter friend recommended. I bought a can at O'reilly's, its not cheap, but he says its worth it. He paints $400k appraised cars so I will take his word, he knows his trade.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

That's along the lines of what I was thinking about. I know it can be tough getting paint to adhere to plastic. Most that I have seen painted look good after they are painted, but the paint starts to flake off over time.

Smitty


----------

